# Any urbanites in Leeds or Southport?



## Wintermute (Nov 15, 2006)

I need a little local info. A spammer is causing us some distress on another forum that I visit. They seem to be stupid enough to be putting their full postal address in, and I'd like to find out if it's genuine.

The addresses seem to be in a southern area of Southport, and near the Uni in Leeds. I just want to know what, if any, businesss operate out of them. If you think you may be able to help, PM me for full address details.


----------



## Spion (Nov 15, 2006)

use streetmap.co.uk

also google 

What's the Leeds one?


----------

